# Detective Steven McDonald



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*
*Steven McDonald*
New York City Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Tuesday, January 10, 2017

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 59

*Tour:* 32 years

*Badge #* 104

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Incident Date:* 7/12/1986

*Weapon:* Handgun

*Offender:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Detective Steven McDonald died as a result of gunshot wounds he received 31 years earlier.

Detective McDonald was on foot patrol in Central Park when he encountered a teenager he believed has committed a robbery in the park earlier in the evening. As Detective McDonald questioned the teen, the teen drew a concealed handgun and fired, striking Detective McDonald in the head and neck.

Detective McDonald was transported to a local hospital where it was determined that his wounds had caused paralysis. After a lengthy rehabilitation, Detective McDonald was able to return home. He was confined to a wheelchair and needed the assistance of a machine to breath.

On January 10th, 2017 Detective McDonald died as a direct result of complications from the gunshot wounds.

Detective McDonald is survived by his wife and son, who followed in his fathers footsteps, joining the New York City Police Department, earning his detective shield, and eventually earning a promotion to sergeant.

Detective McDonald served with the New York City Police Department for 31 years and was assigned to the Central Park Precinct.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Commissioner James P. O'Neill
New York City Police Department
1 Police Plaza
Room 1320
New York, NY 10038

Phone: (646) 610-6700


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve was an inspiration to all of us. The McDonalds also have a Boston connection, Steve's son Connor (NYPD Sgt.) is a Boston College graduate.


----------

